# Tikka T3 lite



## apache58 (Jun 8, 2015)

i am thinking of getting into some varmint shooting and have been looking at the TIKKA T3 in .223 with maybe a Vortex diamondback 4-16x42 scope. am wondering if any one uses this combination and if so what they think of it, or if there is something you think would work better.
thanks
dave


----------

